# Feather Duster



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm sure it's been discussed on here before, but I'm just curious as to thoughts on feather duster's short reed goose call. Easy to learn? pros/cons? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There is a lot of Feather Duster threads and people are happy with their calls and the service.


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

All 3 of the short reeds are great calls. But I prefer the Freefall over the other calls. Its an awesome sounding call, if you have any questions just shoot me a PM and I can help you out.


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

They are very easy calls to blow, one of the easiest blowing calls out there. Alot of call require alot of back pressure, with these calls I am able to blow with one hand, flag or do whatever with the other and there is no difference in sound from using 2 hands wich makes it very nice when you want to pop up to shoot first. Customer service is 2nd to none. Thats just my .02 take it for what its worth.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

They are great calls. They sound great and very easy to blow. Check out the duck calls too, they have a great low end raspy sound. Thats what I think any way.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

If you go to UND you can easily try some of them out. Definitely try blowing a Ringer and a Freefall and see what you think.


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

Was this the "ask the feather duster pro-staff what they think of feather duster calls" thread?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

CuttinDaisies said:


> Was this the "ask the feather duster pro-staff what they think of feather duster calls" thread?


 :rollin:


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

CuttinDaisies said:


> Was this the "ask the feather duster pro-staff what they think of feather duster calls" thread?


HAHA :lol:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## NDMax (Jul 23, 2008)

Chris Hustad said:


> There is a lot of Feather Duster threads and people are happy with their calls and the service.


Dittos !

I've got both the goose and duck calls, and they both sound great !

NDMax


----------



## NDMax (Jul 23, 2008)

waterfowler22 said:


> They are great calls. They sound great and very easy to blow. Check out the duck calls too, they have a great low end raspy sound. Thats what I think any way.


The Prairie Fire double reed is unreal for the low end rasp sound.

But you should really try the Ringer single reed on the high notes. Just don't try the Ringer in your garage, or you may have hearing damage ! (Saying it's loud is a great understatement, and it sounds great !)

NDMax


----------



## NDMax (Jul 23, 2008)

CuttinDaisies said:


> Was this the "ask the feather duster pro-staff what they think of feather duster calls" thread?


Here we go again...... Is this IP address from the same area ?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

NDMax said:


> CuttinDaisies said:
> 
> 
> > Was this the "ask the feather duster pro-staff what they think of feather duster calls" thread?
> ...


Nope just a guy stating the obvious.. :lol:


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

this thread is now :lame:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

bluebird said:


> this thread is now :lame:


_Now?_


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i have a comp goose call and the prarie fire duck call both sound good just have to have another person blow the goose call for it to sound good :lol:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Devin, you seem to know your stuff about goose calls? What seems to be your problem with the calls? Have you talked to the owners to see what they can do to fix it? Have you ever blown a FD call?

Just curious to see what your basing your information off of? Let me know, you can PM if you don't want to air out your dirty laundry.


----------

